# Larne-Troon route closure



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

P&O Ferries have just announced closure with immediate effect of the Larne-Troon ferry service. No redundancies are predicted among the existing staff and the Larne-Cairnryan service will continue until further notice. 

P&O state the Troon route was losing money and was unsustainable. Staff on the Troon route will be offered further employment within the P&O group.


----------

